# Loss of Limbs



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

Completely unexpected, I opened the mailbox and got nuked. @Mounivong caught me off guard and completely sleeping when he destroyed, wait no, annihilated my mailbox. A Siglo VI, Padron 64 Anny, Dirty Rat, Tatuaje Ween, and a Tatuaje Veritie 2013. The only one I have had is the 64 Anny, the others I can check off the bucket list now. Thank you very much Daniel.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Damn bro..

I don't say this often but that's an awesome hit.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Wow ... that's a quality hit.
Good work @Mounivong.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

Can't touch this!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Holy****...that's a sick hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

Is your house still standing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Very nice. A good bombing run is always nice to receive and to send. 
This one is pretty amazing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

All I can say is WOOOW!!! Put on your helmets boys and take cover! Air raids are a comin'!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice hit!


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

Maxh92 said:


> Is your house still standing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is yours? lol

Pretty sure he just leveled Michigan. It now looks like Ohio...Ha


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Impressive!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Dang, that's sexy!


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

i felt the aftershocks in my neck of the woods
had a picture or two fall off the dang wall
you guys owe me 2 new frames :surprise:


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Sweet shot, there.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Nice job !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

"Slow clap"
(Don't judge me.... I'm bringing it back.)
That's a shock and, awe hit.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Damn, is all I have to say.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

I sent him a "starter" pack when he was in the noob sampler he had me as n FTP. Hit him cruelly with some a couple CC on the return fire...now he has turned those tables on me!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

MyFatherFan said:


> I sent him a "starter" pack when he was in the noob sampler he had me as n FTP. Hit him cruelly with some a couple CC on the return fire...now he has turned those tables on me!


They grow up so quick

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

nice bomb there.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

MyFatherFan said:


> Is yours? lol
> 
> Pretty sure he just leveled Michigan. It now looks like Ohio...Ha


:vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:


----------



## Napa Cab (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice!! :vs_boom:


----------



## awk6898 (Apr 1, 2017)

*Drools*


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

What did you do to pi$$ him off? As long as your thumb and forefingers weren't blown off I'd say that bomb was almost worth taking.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Wow..crap...poop...dang...shiltz...etc etc....
A.k.a nice hit!!!!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Serious kick to the marbles there !


----------



## Mounivong (Jan 1, 2017)

MyFatherFan said:


> Completely unexpected, I opened the mailbox and got nuked. @Mounivong caught me off guard and completely sleeping when he destroyed, wait no, annihilated my mailbox. A Siglo VI, Padron 64 Anny, Dirty Rat, Tatuaje Ween, and a Tatuaje Veritie 2013. The only one I have had is the 64 Anny, the others I can check off the bucket list now. Thank you very much Daniel.


I hope you enjoy them and I'm glad I sent you some that you haven't tried yet! As I stare at the remains of my mailbox from our last encounter, I can happily mark this down as a small victory for myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

